# C&CC pitch charges



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Can someone explain the difference between charges for pitches with and with awnings, on grass etc. Most show 'Club Service Pitch £3.50' but at Chertsey for instance when you go online to book there are 4 options but no prices for them. A difference of £30 over 5 days (yes I calculated in 3 at high season) is something I would like to have an explanation for. I can ring to book, but appreciate they will be busy over the bank holiday and quite happy to book on the web site ........so :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It tells you somewhere in the big sites book - somewhere near the front I think.

Can't get to my book at the moment.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I think 'service pitch' refers to electric hook-up. Apart from that I think it's to do with size of pitch and whether it's on grass or hardstanding. If all the bigger (awning) pitches have gone you can still book a non-awning pitch as long as you don't want to put up an awning. On the other hand you might not want to put up an awning but could book an awning pitch just in case. I don't think there is usually any difference in price.

I think some sites might have service pitches with their own water and drainage as well as ehu but I think they have another term for this, such as super service pitch.

You can check this by going through the booking process on-line but not proceeding to the confirmation stage. When you get to the point where they tell you what the charge will be just go back and change the information that you input. I've tried this and the charge was the same, though it could vary from site to site.



Chris


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for that ChrisandJohn, As it happens all the pitches without awninga are booked!! which is what we usually book - I hve just realised what I have been doing wrong, not accounting for 2 adults   It must be the age thing


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

ambegayo said:


> Thanks for that ChrisandJohn, As it happens all the pitches without awninga are booked!! which is what we usually book - I hve just realised what I have been doing wrong, not accounting for 2 adults   It must be the age thing


If it's an age thing, make sure you get the age concession reduction (if you're over 55) 

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Here is my understanding of Chertsey's tariff in high season

Standard pitch - £11.10 per person

Service pitch - ie a pitch with hook up - add £3.50 per night

Jumbo pitch - for large tents - add £10 per night.

I suspect you have been quoted for a Jumbo pitch.

Russell


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We are not members of the C&CC and stayed on one of their sites in NI on the night of the 21st. Maybe I'm living in the past but I thought it beastly expensive, £17.50 for the 2 of us was fine but £7 because we are not members and £3.50 for a super pitch was a bit saucy. Super pitch = no hard stand, sloped grass pitch, just water, EHU and a drain the had a sign saying "no waste water please". £28 total and then we had the dance choreographed by the warden to ensure that we were precisely 6 meters from the next unit, left a bit, no back a bit, no the other left a bit, if only he'd shown me the mark buried in the rosehips I could have lined up first shot. And then the induction about the donts, no dos just donts. Couldn't wait to get to a "normal"site the next evening.

Noel


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are members of the C&CC, and paid £21.50 a night for two people, and a pitch with EHU at Rosemarkie on the Moray Firth. The site offers NO CONCESSIONS in high season.

I think the C&CC are getting a tad greedy.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah Rosemarkie...

Expensive? Right on the beach with up to 130 dolphins on show twice a day - right from your van?










Worth every penny, I'd say!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Having been a CCC member since 1984 and previously enjoyed the benefits, now I ponder, some benefits are being eroded, age concession when first introduced was on offer at all sites throughout the season, gradually disappearing at some sites altogether and others during high season and Bank Holidays, charges used to be per unit and person count with EHU extra, now charges are per person, per pitch plus hook-up. The rule book now contains an abundance of don'ts and very few do's, regimented by sometimes over zealous wardens. On top of this annual membership costs £37, they kid you that this membership gives you access to lots of benefits (discounts , insurance etc), not so, check the marketplace and find they are not competitive.
Pre Malvern and on the net I checked a 3 night booking at Blackmore, cost with EHU, £65.50, with a £25 deposit, I looked at other non-club sites and booked 3 nights at Oxon Hall Park, Shrewsbury, cost £67.50, deposit £10, and because of the location and facilities on offer(5 star) well worth the money, in fact the CCC are not in the same league. I used to be a big CCC fan, but over the last few years, I have found they are not the value for money they used to be, my subs are due in Oct. will I wont I ???.
viator


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> Ah Rosemarkie...
> 
> Expensive? Right on the beach with up to 130 dolphins on show twice a day - right from your van?
> 
> ...


The optimum word here being *"UPTO"* 130 dolphins on show.
We didn't see any from the site it's self, maybe we were unlucky or maybe one needs a high powered spotting scope. However a trip down to lighthouse at Chanonry Point result in seeing a few pods as did a boat trip from Avoch.

But getting back to the point about Rosemarkie along with other C&CC sites being expensive. Had I not pre-booked Rosemarkie, I would have gone to the Fortrose Caravan Park, which is considerabley cheaper, AND the on the beach, and the same distance from Chanonry Point. Newt year, we'll be giving the C&CC at Rosemarkie a wide berth.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

I have said this before, and you have guessed correctly, I shall say it again.

If CCC members do not like an aspect there are a few choices.

1) Put up and shut up - just like I do in respect of poor service at the Halifax!

2) Cancel your membership

3) Go to the AGM - this year's is in Torquay area - and raise your concerns.

In respect of charges, as a single traveller, the CCC is excellent value for money. I object to paying a set fee as on many commercial sites - why should I pay the same as a twin axle caravan, with awning, 4x4, 6 people, who use more water, use the facility block more etc etc

Email the CCC etc

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camping Clubs*

Having spent more time in the UK than usual this year we have used Club sites more than usual.

We have come to the conclusion that both Clubs are over priced for the facilities on offer.
We will in future use more commecial, CL and listed sites.

Our preference is for sites that have EHU only although I can if required use the gennie.

Steve


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> The optimum word here being *"UPTO"* 130 dolphins on show.
> We didn't see any from the site it's self, maybe we were unlucky or maybe one needs a high powered spotting scope. However a trip down to lighthouse at Chanonry Point result in seeing a few pods as did a boat trip from Avoch. <snip> Newt year, we'll be giving the C&CC at Rosemarkie a wide berth.


We didn't see any the first night, but when you 'get your eye in' they were very easy to see right from the campsite. Yes we do have a scope and binoculars (we are birders primarily), but no problem with the naked eye.

130 -well I guess we only saw about 6 at any one time..

As for newts - they are harder to spot :twisted:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's not all bad news - I spent last night at the Crowborough site... £4:50, can't be bad!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On the subject of Rosemarkie, recently returned from our annual visit there it is costly in the high season, we dont normally visit at this time of the year. 
I think next year we will try the Fortrose site next year as it seems more sheltered than the C&CC Site and its not as far to walk to see the Dolphins which were in good jumping mode this year and we saw some each day.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I booked Chertsey on line and paid for 2 adults at HS price 3 nights and 2 nights at mid season with age consession. The £3.50 pitch charge is standard throughout the year and is for electric. So whatever size pitch you go for except for grass with no elec. its the same price. We would like age conession in HS but everything goes up (including airfares in the school holidays.) I think its rather unfair to make the families pay the highest prices at the only time they can take the children away camping. As for not being a member, whilst their we heard of a camper who cancelled his membership recently then found he needed to stop one night at Chertsey arriving at 7pm and leaving at 9pm the following day -that cost him £38.  :roll: I think how we look at value for money depends on what age group we are in and our dispersable income :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I give up on camp site fees - they make no sense to me at all!

Re C&CC Club - I stayed at their site at Kelvedon Hatch this weekend.

On Friday night it was my van with electricity on a hard standing, with me (member) and my dog in it, and then two small tents, with a non member friend in each - that cost me £25.

Then on Saturday night it was just my van with electricity on the same hard standing with me and my dog. The tents were gone and so were my friends. It cost me £11.

So that means each friend (and thus each tent) was £7 extra. 


I stayed with my van, electricity, my dog, and two adult non members and 5 kids and 3 extra tents at Norman's Bay and it cost about £25 a night too. 

But then I went to a non club site and paid £25 just for my van, me and my dog.


It seems to me that - 

(i) I use space
(ii) I use electricity
(iii) I use facilities

There ought to be charges for each - space and electricity ought to be non-person specific and facilities ought to be per person.

I have NO IDEA why I have to pay extra for the dog when she uses neither space, electricity, nor is permitted to use the toilets or showers. 

One thing I do know, though, is that as a generally single traveller, I pay more per person that others sharing. The single supplement is alive and well in camping.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> I give up on camp site fees - they make no sense to me at all!
> 
> Re C&CC Club - I stayed at their site at Kelvedon Hatch this weekend.
> 
> ...


Well that just goes to show...................

I like C&CC sites, off season, solo camping £4.50 per night.

It all depends on individual circumstances.

And as far as paying for dogs is concerned - I believe the Kelvedon site has a dedicated dog walk, complete with dog-waste bins that need emptying - reasonable justification for making a charge.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

C&CC are totally unflexible. Tried to book Crowden C&CC site for Sat 18th Sept for one night after collecting new van. Need a site near the dealer in order to have a one night shakedown before the long trek home.
Tried to book using Club Rez, but minimum two nights. Phoned C&CC but told still a minimum two nights, best to speak to the site direct. 
Phoned and spoke to warden (warder), conversation went like this:
Me: I want to book a pitch for Sat 18th Sept.
Warden: OK, but it will be a minimum 2 nights.
Me: But I only want one night, I am collecting a new motorhome on that day and need a site for the night to check the van before driving home.
Warden: So why not have two nights.
Me: I can come Friday if you will let me in after 10:00pm
Warden: No that is not possible, why not stay Sunday as well?
Me: But I have to get home for work
Warden: I can let you have a grass pitch with no EHU.
Me: But that is no good for checking the van
Warden: You can phone on the day to see if we have space.
Me: And if you don't?
Warden: Then you will have to go somewhere else
Me: Surely there must be some flexibility
Warden: But if I book you for one night, the club will lose the income from someone who may want two or more nights.
Me: But I am a long standing member and want to use a club site
Warden: Can't help you, if you are not happy put your complaint in writing to the club

I have now booked a CS nearby, but cannot accept the C&CC policy of exclusion.

Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Hi

The problem with one night bookings is that they tie up a facility for a minimal return. Not just campsites, but hotels etc

Watch the TV ad for the Premier Inn - and note the minimum two night stay at weekend.

As I have said, raise your concerns with the CCC either in writing or at the AGM. I have some issues and have raised them in the past and got results. I refer in particular to the 7 for 5 offer.

Speaking of prices, I have booked a seasonal pitch with the CCC, £335 for 63 nights including hook up. Bargain or what!

Russell


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Russell,

me think you 'protest too much'. Didn't you used to work for one of these associations at one time?

Anyhow, the thing that both the CC & C&CC forget is that they are clubs supposedly there for the interests of their members.

Apart from the cost issue, they increasingly seem to be run for the benefit of the wardens.
In this modern age service and the customer are king. Just look at how things are changing e.g. British Gas phoning you back.

What sort of innovation do you see from the clubs in this respect - ziltch. Lets just continue to run it as we've done for the last x years.

I agree totally with Gerry, in that a lot of us still work full time and find it difficult to fit in with these rules and regulations.


----------



## cbt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I have voted with my feet and not renewed my membership.

Ultimate idiocy- I need one night friday- site has space, saturday night full, fine I will be on my ferry. Club Rez minimum two nights so I ring the site.

Minimum two nights I am told, but you haven't got two nights available so can I have the one night you have- no it is against the rules.

Well stuff your rules and your club (I thought that I didn't say it).

When I told them that I wanted my direct debit cancelling they asked why and I told them- response "Oh a lot of people say that"

So whilst accepting that two nights are better for them economically does it make sense to turn away one nighters just for the rules.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Isn't the C&CC two nights minimum booking high season only? 

Not that I like it, btw. Like the 'stay x nights pay for y', it is rather caravan centric.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Horses for courses - Quite annoying to try and book a week somewhere only to find you can have the first three and the last three but you'll have to vacate in the middle to allow some tugger on a one nighter in transit from cornwall to rest up. (and he booked it ten months ago) :evil:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have jst been away for 5 weeks, mostly wild-camping but had 2 experiences of sites

1 I wanted to walk Kinder Scout in the Peak District. Local authority wanted £5.00+ just for parking for 4-5 hours. Across road was C&CC site. Grass (level) showers, water, CDP, no electric, but only £8.10. For High Season thought that good value compared with the CP for 5 hours

2 CS behind an adequate pub - just grass field, mine only MH, all others big tents, but good crowd, basic CDP, water, toilet/shower.
For my 7m MH the charge was £4.50 for me (one person)

Those were both High Season in August in a prime tourist area and I got in without booking (CS was phone call that morning)

No complaints there then

Geoff

P.S NT at Ilam Park have a site (ex-CC run, now NT) which is on a steepish slope, has elec, but no shower/toilet and they want £15 a night! (I think £2 discount for NT Members)


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see why a site might want someone to stay for both Friday and Saturday nights during the school summer holidays (= high season).

For the person who found that they were fully booked on Saturday night, but free on Friday night, if they have been applying a "two night minimum" rule, that means that some people had booked for Saturday and Sunday night. In that case, why not sell the free Friday night for at least some income? It would make no commercial sense for them to keep it for someone willing to stay for Thursday and Friday nights, and otherwise to have the pitches empty when someone is willing to pay for the Friday night. 

For the person who wanted to stay on Saturday night only, of course one option is to book and pay for Saturday night and Sunday night (but on Sunday night to pay only for a basic pitch with no electricity and one person - ie the cheapest possible rate). Then they get their rule agreed and you minimise your cost. You don't actually have to stay on the Sunday night, only to pay. And of course, by paying the minimum to stay on Sunday night, means that you don't have to vacate by 12 noon, but you can stay onsite until the end of the afternoon or early evening. 

I have found the two night rule always applies when booking on the internet, but in practice, when I arrived at Kelvedon Hatch, it was not fully booked at all, lots of space, so of course they agreed that I could pay for Friday night only. They would have been mad not to have agreed it. 

Finally, the other thing I have found out is that sites which are "fully booked" often have a pitch if you actually show up, because people do book and then not show up. particularly if it's raining. So being there, smiling sweetly, and being patient will usually get you in.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

To Tony T who said "And as far as paying for dogs is concerned - I believe the Kelvedon site has a dedicated dog walk, complete with dog-waste bins that need emptying - reasonable justification for making a charge."

"Dog walks" usually just mean a footpath next to the site, not suitable for any tents, where you can walk your dog. Dog walks are not landscaped designed areas of the site. 

I can see that dog mess bins are sometimes provided. But all campsite have bins provided and I usually put my plastic bag of delights into the campsite bins, which have to be emptied every day anyway. Dog mess bins on footpaths are often provided by the local council or park authority - there's no extra council tax charge because of having a dog. 

I wouldn't mind paying for dogs quite so much if I found dog tie up hooks at the reception and the toilet blocks (which they have at Tanner Farm - excellent site) and if there was a dog shower available (like at the Spanish Patriot pub in Hampstead Heath).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*



DC4JC said:


> Russell,
> 
> me think you 'protest too much'. Didn't you used to work for one of these associations at one time?
> 
> .


Hi

Not sure that I protest too much - but I will not sit back and do nothing if something is (in my opinion) not right. I felt the 7 for 5 policies were unfair - notably I could book for 7 and pay for 5, but if I wanted to stay for 10 nights, it was complicated. Anyway, in my opinion, it is sorted.

Yes I have worked on a CCC site before. This is possibly why I try to see and view the many issues that members on here raise from a two sided view. For example....

1) Member unhappy about not being able to book just for a Saturday night.

2) As previously mentioned, hotels do this too.

All organsiations have rules and so on, and so either put up and shut up, or, if unhappy, raise a concern.

The forums are a great place for discussing issues, but not resolving them. To resolve them, address the organsiation.

Cheers


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

*7 for 5*

Hi

Could someone explane this 7 for 5 never seen anything about it.

Thanks Huss


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*7 for 5*

Hi

If you book a 7 night stay, you pay only for 5 nights. So for example, my stay at Canterbury in December is

7 nights @ £11 per night (£7.50 for me, plus £3.50 hook up) = £77.00

but the offer is 7 for the price of 5, so £55 for seven nights.

The offer dates vary from site to site - here is a link.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/newsandevents/club-site-offers/

There is also a 4 for 3 offer, but restricted to arrivals on a Monday.

Russell

The bit I did not like was the fact I wanted an 8 night stay, and was told the offer would not apply. I just book the 7 for 5, then extend online via the CCC website.

7 for 5 offers must be booked by phone with the CCC call centre or the site direct. You must ask for the offer - clearly stating you want to book 7 for 5.


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info don't know how l missed it.

Huss


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

ambegayo said:


> Can someone explain the difference between charges for pitches with and with awnings, on grass etc. Most show 'Club Service Pitch £3.50' but at Chertsey for instance when you go online to book there are 4 options but no prices for them. A difference of £30 over 5 days (yes I calculated in 3 at high season) is something I would like to have an explanation for. I can ring to book, but appreciate they will be busy over the bank holiday and quite happy to book on the web site ........so :?


the c&cc and the cc have charity status owned by the members for the members , so ,when I asked th cc why there were different prices for different times of the year ,the reply letter said "we try to encourage use of the sites at non peak times" ,so when a family takes a holiday then in the school holidays it is peak time charges ( these are some who can least afford it ) .,as another side issue Premier Lodge on the NEC were offering 1 Night for £29.50 ,the Caravan club site on the NEC 
carpark wants £27.50 a night mind you you get 6 amps worth of electricity !!


----------

